# recommendation for a Canadian fishing trip



## Rbfritz (Oct 26, 2013)

My son is getting married, and he's always wanted to go on a Canadian fishing trip. Probably a fall trip or spring. Looking for all exclusive lodges or something. It will be just the 2 of us, we are located in genesee county michigan. Thank you


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

http://www.kabykabins.ca/kaby/Welcome.html


see multiple threads here about our previous trips


----------



## unclepaully (Nov 26, 2007)

Here are a few more that come highly recommended. All have different driving distances and prices. Picking the place to go is half the fun, enjoy!

http://wildernessnorth.com/

http://www.pkresort.com/our-resort.html

http://www.esnagami.com/

http://www.leuenberger.ca/kag.htm

I will give you Mike Borger's info as well. He is a great resource and he will contact outfitters and get a better rate for you at no charge. 

http://www.canadafishingguide.net/


----------



## Rbfritz (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank, I will check these out


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

I would recommend this trip to anyone, total cost was less than $1000 per person, including beverages for what is potentially 3.5+ days of fishing.

Lots of fish and lots of activity if you like fishing for pike running the shorelines of the bays - it's almost like bass fishing (for pike). 

Other opportunities are there as well - you can jig for walleye, or troll. Very little pressure, and truly a secluded spot - we went during a non-busy time and other than our group, we would see about 1-2 other boats per day.


----------



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

unclepaully said:


> Here are a few more that come highly recommended. All have different driving distances and prices. Picking the place to go is half the fun, enjoy!
> 
> http://wildernessnorth.com/
> 
> ...



Thanks for the recommendation Paul.

I'm pretty sure I can help, feel free to drop me a line.

Cheers


----------

